

People really hate the Netflix price hike  - toddysm
http://gigaom.com/video/netflix-price-hike/

======
toddysm
The question here is whether they will offer newer movies for streaming or
will continue to offer those on DVDs only. If they update the streaming
library with fresh titles then who cares about the DVDs delivered via email.

